# Problem reaching site



## dale5351 (Nov 22, 2010)

For the past week or so, I have had difficulty at times reaching the site.  I get a message that basically says something like "something went wrong -- tech has been notified -- click refresh to try again"

Usually when I click refresh, it goes on and connects to the page I had stored as my entry on the desktop shortcut (electric smokers).


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 23, 2010)

Dale,

Those "Special Sites" are off limits!!!

Your eyes will burn and fingersl fall off!

OH, you're talking about SMF....Sorry!

LOL!

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well Dale I have SMF on my tool bar and when I click oin it it comes up with An Error. Thedn I just click houver over the Forum sign and it takes me roght to the site. It make take me to the forum home, site home, or on the newest post. I hope that helps you.


----------

